# Crufts Shopping List!



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anyone else have one?  I'm trying to write one so that I can try and contain myself with the spending, though I doubt it will work! So far I have;

Harnesses
New weave poles
New kong
Stock up on plenty of food
New agility leads
Tug toys
Dog bed 

Hmm I'm sure there is more! What is everyone else hoping to get?


----------



## Lowenchi (Jan 22, 2011)

my list is 

Vet bed (lots of vet bed lol) 
3 Chihuahua club year books
Fish 4 dogs treats
healthy paws herbolistic

I bet i come back with a bunch of random crap tho and nothing i need


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Seen some nice harnesses. Thinking hmmm the chi size will fit my rabbits..... Ha


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep i have one...

Plush Puppy stuff
Vet bed ( loads too )
Hair Bands
New show lead
New plush bed for the living room
Food ( if cheaper )


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

im not going to bother writing one i never stick to it :lol:

my main thing i want is new clippers, but it depends on the money situation :001_rolleyes:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

This is only my second year going to crufts but i don't go with a list..id never stick to it haha


----------



## madmerle (Feb 10, 2012)

For me its: 

2 x new collars with names embriodered 
1 x teeth cleaning device (dont know what yet) 
1 x anti spill bowl for the car 
LOTS of tennis balls 

Im sure there will be much more


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Not making a list. This is just my second time but a soft toy will definitely be bought and maybe some biscuits/treats.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Salmon oil
Treats Including venison for pets
Tins of lilys kitchen just cos its the only time I will buy it when I dont have to pay p and p
A blanket of some description (always picking them up)
Puffed pig snouts if I see them 

Presents for the dogs that cant be there  which will prob be soft toys.

Wormers I usually get when there but might not this year.

Stuff off of the chinese crested rescue stand




I just hope I get time to do all this shopping lol!!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

vet bed
pro kolin, yumega, wormer
chews/treats
Chihuahua year books
toys for the pups


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

I support PDE t-shirt :blink:


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

this is the first year that I am going with a list, so we have:

vet bed to kit out my van for the new season 
2 new original raised dog beds for the lounge
soft crate 
salmon oil 

thats the musts and then there will no doubt new leads, collars and toys there somewhere LOL


----------

